# Emerald Grande 3 bedroom plus harbor view unit



## wilson14 (Feb 8, 2014)

I just booked a 3 BR plus harbor view unit at Emerald Grande for next spring. Has anyone ever stayed in these units? I'd like to know what the view is exactly of. I had them place us in unit 1309 in the east tower, which I assume is the highest floor possible? We've stayed at EG in a PRS but never in a plus unit. Any pictures of the view from this room is appreciated!


----------



## 55plus (Feb 8, 2014)

*Check for upgrades...*

The east tower 3 bedroom harbor view plus condos face the harbor towards the fishing boats - it's nice view.

If you're a VIP owner check at 60 days out and continue to check for a free upgrade. We generally can get a free upgrade in spring. When we do we cancel our 3 bedroom and end up with a 3 bedroom at half points of a one bedroom. We stop at Emerald Grande on our way to and from to Daytona Beach for Bike Week. We didn't get a free upgrade for our return trip this year so far, but I continue to check - it's during spring break so our chances are slim.


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 8, 2014)

Is that the best side to be on at night?


----------



## pagosajim (Feb 11, 2014)

riverdees05 said:


> Is that the best side to be on at night?



I am also interested in the 3BR Harbor View room locations at EG.  We have a Harbor View reservation there for the 2nd week of April this year.  I've read comments about noise from the bars below on the weekends.  Sounds like requesting a unit on the top floors may help.  Also wondering if the rooms towards the southern end of the building offer better views than those on the east/west sides of the building.  

It appears as if the Club Wyndham units are only in the East tower.  Again, from online reviews, it seems as though the ones that specifically mentioned the West tower were through rentals and non-Wyndham related stays.

Any additional info would be much appreciated.


----------



## wilson14 (Feb 11, 2014)

pagosajim said:


> I am also interested in the 3BR Harbor View room locations at EG.  We have a Harbor View reservation there for the 2nd week of April this year.  I've read comments about noise from the bars below on the weekends.  Sounds like requesting a unit on the top floors may help.  Also wondering if the rooms towards the southern end of the building offer better views than those on the east/west sides of the building.
> 
> It appears as if the Club Wyndham units are only in the East tower.  Again, from online reviews, it seems as though the ones that specifically mentioned the West tower were through rentals and non-Wyndham related stays.
> 
> Any additional info would be much appreciated.



Please let me know how your stay is in these units and please take plenty of pictures! Wyndham owned 60 units here in October 2013 but now owns over 100, some of which are on the top floor. I would e-mail Mark Pzinski, Wyndham liaison manager on property, two weeks before your arrival and ask him to place you in the highest unit possible. They don't receive Wyndham reservations until a few weeks prior to check-in. His e-mail is MPZINSKI@emeraldgrande.com

The unit that I had reservations book us in and put a do not move on, unit 1309, is apparently a penthouse unit. There's apparently nothing special about them except that they're on the top floor. Units that end in 08 and 09 in the east tower apparently have the best views according to the front desk and the Wyndham staff on property.


----------



## pagosajim (Feb 12, 2014)

Thanks for the great tips!  I will be sure to contact Mr. Pzinski and request one of the units you've specified.  This was exactly the type of feedback I was hoping for.

I'll do my best to take some pictures, but I'm warning you in advance, I'm not much of a photographer!


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 12, 2014)

Does anyone have any information on the units that can be deposited with Interval International?


----------



## Ichiro (Feb 13, 2014)

I also just booked my first stay there. Only had a 3bedroom plus available. What sort of view is that?


----------



## riverdees05 (Feb 14, 2014)

Our II confirmation says

Emerald Grande at Harborwalk Village 
 EGG

Unit: UUU3 (3 bedrooms)

What does the UUU3 mean?  Or does it mean an 3 bedroom and resort can assign as it sees fit?


----------



## ioiosotwig (Feb 19, 2014)

December 2012  13th Floor Gulf View on right, Harbor view on far Left


----------



## Ichiro (Feb 19, 2014)

looks nice! do they have a boat that shuttles guests to the beach on the other side of the harbor? looks like a short swim


----------



## wilson14 (Feb 19, 2014)

Ichiro said:


> looks nice! do they have a boat that shuttles guests to the beach on the other side of the harbor? looks like a short swim



Yes! They have a beach shuttle you meet down at Harborwalk Village. They will take you to two different locations - the Cove or the Jetty's; however, they are not real beaches. They have the sand but you are really on the bay. You are able to walk to the actual ocean if you go to the Jetty's. They also setup beach chairs and umbrellas.

Harborwalk Village has definitely changed since that picture was took! Margaritaville is there now along with zip lines.


----------

